# Mirror



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

Guys I removed rear view mirror to install my camera and I’m trying to complete this job but I can’t get it back on the knob!!

It was easy to remove but I’m afraid I’m going to break the windshield!

Help!!

2016 X


----------



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

wesexcellence said:


> Guys I removed rear view mirror to install my camera and I'm trying to complete this job but I can't get it back on the knob!!
> 
> It was easy to remove but I'm afraid I'm going to break the windshield!
> 
> ...


Got it!
There is a snap ring which must be removed before you push back on then reinstall the ring.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah I was just going to say that. I popped mine off once and struggled like crazy trying to put it back on until I noticed the snap ring. BTW, this goes for any other Tesla as they share the same design


----------



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

Thanks guys it worked!


----------

